# Does anyone actually use this stuff?



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone ever actually go find Loctite 565 and use it for these things? I never have, and I've never had one leak either.









It's just another little Vitodens 100 system with indirect tank. Not quite done, but house is hot (drying slab for hardwood install). Need an electrician to come put in a breaker and connect up his wire so we don't have to run it off an extension cord. :laughing:









Control box for HWT prioritization. I got tired of doing this in dinky little 6" boxes and switched to luxurious 12" pull boxes. Sweet!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> Anyone ever actually go find Loctite 565 and use it for these things? I never have, and I've never had one leak either.


I've used Loctite PST before. It works quite well...

It will cure hard in the absence of air as most Loctite products do...


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I've never used Locktite and never had a problem so far. Locktite might be paying Bradford White to endorse their product. You just never know.:whistling2:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

FEDguy said:


> I've never used Locktite and never had a problem so far. Locktite might be paying Bradford White to endorse their product. You just never know.:whistling2:


That's what I was thinkin. :laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Clean looking install, I like it. Only thing I can say about it is that it could use a little more strapping, but that's just my .02


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've used locktite for certain things, but never for any plumbing connections. Thats quite an interesting label there. I would have to go with Loctite buying that advertising space.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So many unneeded 90s.........

Looks nice of neat though.


----------



## CO from canada (Aug 3, 2011)

Check it


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

CO from canada said:


> Check it


Heh :laughing: Could you post a smaller, blurrier pic? If I squint hard I can almost see what that is. :laughing:

I did what I could with it, but... garbage in, garbage out. The original was too tiny to get any detail from. It's still blurry.









Is that some kind of intake fitting on the upper right of the boiler, or is that a pop can?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

futz said:


> ...Is that some kind of intake fitting on the upper right of the boiler, or is that a pop can?


Looks green. I'm sayin' Mountain Dew or Sprite. Of course Heineken is a possibility to. :laughing:


----------



## CO from canada (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup that's a pop can lol


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I think whether or not you use loctite is the least of your concerns. That's a small drop in the bucket compared to the money I could save you and your client in the installation of your systems which you've posted pictures of to date. 

But - you don't want to hear about it, and you're set in your ways right? 
Well at least I've tried.

Oh, but you're going to ask me for pictures of some of my systems - send me an email [email protected] and I'll hook you up with a few pictures.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Scott K said:


> But - you don't want to hear about it, and you're set in your ways right?
> Well at least I've tried.


Hi Scott. Yes, I am a bit set in my ways. :laughing: 



> Oh, but you're going to ask me for pictures of some of my systems - send me an email [email protected] and I'll hook you up with a few pictures.


Why not post them here? I do like to see how other guys do it. Maybe I'll learn something.

If you don't like to (or don't know how to) chop them down to nasty low quality 100K files to post here, PM me. You can email them to me, I'll resize and optimize appropriately and put them on my web-server and give you links so you can build your post here with decent pics.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'm not an idiot, but what is all this? What is this system set up to do? Never seen or done anything like this, interested in an honest reply


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I'm not an idiot, but what is all this? What is this system set up to do? Never seen or done anything like this, interested in an honest reply


Where ya from, Michael? Down south somewhere, I assume?

It's a heating system. The high efficiency boiler at the left heats the house by pumping hot water through radiant loops in the slab. It also heats domestic hot water by pumping hot water through a coil in the tank.


----------

